# Fairly new, In Umm Al Quwain



## FrancescaBRIT (Nov 21, 2011)

hi i'm fairly new here (arrived Aug).
From the Uk with my husband, 2 kids and will eventually have my dog. 

Live on an amazing new Emaar development, not very well known so very quiet and exclusive. I will do some posts regarding renting etc (through me) 

Anybody else Living in UAQ? 

Fran


----------



## Chinadolly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Fran

We are hoping to move to Umm al Quwain soon - what's it like livign there? Presume you are at the new development there. We are from the UK but have been living and working in a relatively rural part of China for the last 4 years. Any info you can give me would be really helpful.


----------



## Chinadolly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Fran

Seems that whatever you wrote got deleted!


----------



## FrancescaBRIT (Nov 21, 2011)

Chinadolly said:


> Hi Fran
> 
> Seems that whatever you wrote got deleted!


Yep it did :confused2: What do you want to know about the development. Can you inbox i have pictures of the villas and floor plans.

Can tell you about the local area too


----------



## Chinadolly (Jan 6, 2012)

Sure - do you want my email? Is it ok to put that on here? I can delete it after! My husband will be working in UAQ and we really like the look of the villas there as well as it not being so busy (or expensive!) as Dubai. Any info you can send me would be fab. /snip/


----------



## Randa.A (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Fran,

I am scheduled to move the area from the USA in August. I starting to do my research on the area and would like to know how easy is it to settle yourself in the area. Also, I am looking for housing and want to know a bit about where expats from the USA and Europe live int he area. Hope you can give me some guidance. 

Best,

Randa


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Randa.A said:


> Hello Fran, I am scheduled to move the area from the USA in August. I starting to do my research on the area and would like to know how easy is it to settle yourself in the area. Also, I am looking for housing and want to know a bit about where expats from the USA and Europe live int he area. Hope you can give me some guidance. Best, Randa


This thread dates back to 2012. Not sure if Fran is still here.


----------

